# Snow removal/Landscape foreman wanted



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking for an experienced driver and landscape foreman immediate opening. Hourly position $18-20/hr plus (working avg 2200 reg hrs and 250+ ot) benefits, paid vacation and yearly bonus. Must have minimum of 3-5 years experience. Must be able to read blueprints and manage day to day operations of a three man crew. Email us at [email protected] or call 908-534-6400 We are located in Lebanon, NJ


----------

